# Wismec Luxotic BF Box Owners Pull In!



## ace_d_house_cat (13/2/18)

Hey guys,

I've had my BF Box for almost a week now and I am enjoying it, sort of. I have a pre-built Demon Killer Alien Wire coil (+-0.25 ohm) in the Tobinio atomiser and honestly (althought good), I'd hoped for a slightly bigger cloud and a bit more flavour.

What is everyone else using?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (13/2/18)

Just when I thought I was done with RDAs.. I am getting this BF mod month end, because.. 

A) It's regulated 
B) It looks stunning (the metallic swirl colour) 
C) I decided to find out what the fuss was about with squanking. 

I'll be using a Dead Rabbit SQ on it so I'll report back once I have my setup.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bizkuit (13/2/18)

I've got the Deadrabbit SQ on the Lux. Use 24g SS parallel wrap at 3.5mm ID. Its not going to win any cloud comps but the flavor is pretty good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/2/18)

Nice! 

I'm tempted to put my WASP NANO on this and give it a whirl tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## w1tw0lf (13/2/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm tempted to put my WASP NANO on this and give it a whirl tonight.


I have the Asmodus Luna Squonker which is similar to the lux...... have a wasp nano on top and it is awesome. Flavour is great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/18)

about 40hrs to go...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/2/18)

Resistance said:


> about 40hrs to go...


About 20hrs to go

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/2/18)

Resistance said:


> About 20hrs to go
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Hopefully less

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (15/2/18)

I'm only getting mine this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (15/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Just when I thought I was done with RDAs.. I am getting this BF mod month end, because..
> 
> A) It's regulated
> B) It looks stunning (the metallic swirl colour)
> ...



It's got some protection in the board but I wouldn't call it a regulated mod  

what's "squanking" , getting spanked while squonking ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Carnival (15/2/18)

Daniel said:


> It's got some protection in the board but I wouldn't call it a regulated mod
> 
> what's "squanking" , getting spanked while squonking ?



Thanks for pointing that out, I was under the impression it was fully regulated..  I feel okay with it knowing there's at least some protection, but should I treat it like a mech?

Haha.. wow, need to pat myself on the back for that spelling error

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (15/2/18)

Carnival said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I was under the impression it was fully regulated..  I feel okay with it knowing there's at least some protection, but should I treat it like a mech?
> 
> Haha.. wow, need to pat myself on the back for that spelling error



Yes for all intense purposes it's a mech mod with some basic protection so treat as such.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

awsomeness mine arrived today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Carnival (15/2/18)

Resistance said:


> awsomeness mine arrived today



Photo, or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## veecee (15/2/18)

Resistance said:


> awsomeness mine arrived today


Pics bru!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Sorry guys I was so exited I went to work

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Got this from the vape guy.He's an awesome vendor and made this beauty appear on my doorstep












Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

got my ol16 wicked,primed @1.1® flat nichrome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

With Ol16 clone and mood ring





Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (15/2/18)

Resistance said:


> With Ol16 clone and mood ring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really good looking device! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (15/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Sorry guys I was so exited I went to work
> 
> Resistance is futile


Seriously, that is what you do when you get excited?! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Raindance said:


> That is a really good looking device!
> 
> Regards


The appearance is just half of it.this far its good.I like it and it works great. And my first squonker going to experiment with wicking and coils.running flat nichrome at 1.1ohmsl and its my first mod I'm taking pics of...

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Seriously, that is what you do when you get excited?! Lol.
> 
> Regards


Wanted the day to pass so I could get to using it.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (15/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Wanted the day to pass so I could get to using it.
> 
> Resistance is futile


Just goes to show, resistance is futile, you have been assimilated. Welcome to squonkville! You can check out any time you want, but you can never leave!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Just goes to show, resistance is futile, you have been assimilated. Welcome to squonkville! You can check out any time you want, but you can never leave!
> 
> Regards


Don't think I'll checkout.just look





Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (15/2/18)

@Resistance , the OL16 can be a bit frustrating to get to know at first so here is a thread on it just in case:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-origen-little-16-bf-thread-ol16.t17297/page-17#post-617022

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

It feels like the sixth finger on your right hand

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Raindance said:


> @Resistance , the OL16 can be a bit frustrating to get to know at first so here is a thread on it just in case:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-origen-little-16-bf-thread-ol16.t17297/page-17#post-617022
> 
> Regards


Much obliged 

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Just goes to show, resistance is futile, you have been assimilated. Welcome to squonkville! You can check out any time you want, but you can never leave!
> 
> Regards


Ahh I see what you did there some classic rock

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Raindance said:


> @Resistance , the OL16 can be a bit frustrating to get to know at first so here is a thread on it just in case:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-origen-little-16-bf-thread-ol16.t17297/page-17#post-617022
> 
> Regards


After I read the thread.I changed my coil setup and somehow misplaced the Allen key.lol.

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (16/2/18)

Daniel said:


> It's got some protection in the board but I wouldn't call it a regulated mod
> 
> what's "squanking" , getting spanked while squonking ?


Mech mods have no chip, Direct output devices are direct voltage to coil but everything else is regulated (all your safety features). The Luxotic even has a 100w max output unlike a lot of direct output devices. Just because you don't set your wattage doesn't mean it's not regulated. The Vandyvape pulse is unregulated the Luxotic is very regulated and in my opinion a better device for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Only thing is your coils regulate your wattage. So its non variable but regulated.
Have a good day

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/2/18)

Congrats on the new mod @Resistance 
Wishing you well with it!
Looks lovely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (16/2/18)

If I just may add, I have been using mine for just over a week now..

when I first fired it up with the tobinho two things came to mind... Is this wismecs return?? secondly the tobinho outperforms some of the HE attys out the, ease of building and wicking with e decent size well, this also prevents over squonking.. the small short chamber makes the flavor impeccable!!
when I fired the mod up I honestly thought about the hit I got off the noisy cricket v2.. well built and durable.

coming to the cons of it: I hate the bottle and design of the squonk feature - when there is 2-3mls of liquid the squonk becomes terribly hard and you cant press the botlle right thru due to the steel pipe running down making the bottle capacity even smaller. I did however hack the bottle replaced it with sjmy bottle and cut the pipe... happy days now!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 122482


U will enjoy this uncle Rob.. Let us know ur thoughts.. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 122482



Would also like to know your thoughts uncle , and seriously now dibs on this one if you decide to let it go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (16/2/18)

@Irfaan Ebrahim @Rob Fisher where you get yours from ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Daniel said:


> @Irfaan Ebrahim @Rob Fisher where you get yours from ?



JJ's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Daniel said:


> @Irfaan Ebrahim @Rob Fisher where you get yours from ?



And @Sir Vape have them in stock as well now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (16/2/18)

Daniel said:


> @Irfaan Ebrahim @Rob Fisher where you get yours from ?


I got mine from downtown vapery in Durban.. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

The look of this squonker really appeals to me and it's appears solidly built in real life as well. No sure how well the squonk bottle works but will play... I used one of the coils it came with and the resistance is a bit low for me and the vape too hot but will put in one of @RiaanRed's coils a bit later but I must say for under a grand this set up and RDA appears to be a really good buy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The look of this squonker really appeals to me and it's appears solidly built in real life as well. No sure how well the squonk bottle works but will play... I used one of the coils it came with and the resistance is a bit low for me and the vape too hot but will put in one of @RiaanRed's coils a bit later but I must say for under a grand this set up and RDA appears to be a really good buy!
> View attachment 122487


Totally agree.. Put a 0.4 build oom.. Extreme vaping pleasure 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

More pics as requested!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Daniel (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The look of this squonker really appeals to me and it's appears solidly built in real life as well. No sure how well the squonk bottle works but will play... I used one of the coils it came with and the resistance is a bit low for me and the vape too hot but will put in one of @RiaanRed's coils a bit later but I must say for under a grand this set up and RDA appears to be a really good buy!



There's a hack where you can chop off the tube to a certain length and then use your favourite silicone bottle

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (16/2/18)

Daniel said:


> There's a hack where you can chop off the tube to a certain length and then use your favourite silicone bottle



I did the hack @Daniel , u cant use any bottle - as far as I know the sjmy and coil master bottles work.. I speak under correction but the bottle cant be longer than 45mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/2/18)

Guys, the round Arctic Dolphin bottles fit perfectly without having to modify anything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (16/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Guys, the round Arctic Dolphin bottles fit perfectly without having to modify anything.


Please post a pic 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

I am totally happy with my choice of buying this mod.not dissapointed at all about anything.I got the OL16/on top used the mod all of last night and hot consistent hits even with battery/ cell voltage dropping.not sure though if it cuts off the supply before under voltage but my 30q was charged two weeks ago and the luxotic gave me hours of vaping.the colour is awsome too even if it wasn't what I had in mind initially.I like odd colours so it didn't even take getting used to.build is solid and it feels as if it's your sixth finger on your right hand.
Thanks @BumbleBee for your awsomeness

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bizkuit (16/2/18)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Please post a pic
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Dolphin bottle without mods as described by @BumbleBee You still have the issue of the pipe in the middle but works great

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bizkuit (16/2/18)

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> If I just may add, I have been using mine for just over a week now..
> 
> when I first fired it up with the tobinho two things came to mind... Is this wismecs return?? secondly the tobinho outperforms some of the HE attys out the, ease of building and wicking with e decent size well, this also prevents over squonking.. the small short chamber makes the flavor impeccable!!
> when I fired the mod up I honestly thought about the hit I got off the noisy cricket v2.. well built and durable.
> ...




I need that driptip in my life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (16/2/18)

Bizkuit said:


> I need that driptip in my life


It's already spoken for
Check out J&J's Emporium.. They have some in stock
@wazarmoto

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> I got the OL16/on top used the mod all of last night and hot consistent hits even with battery/ cell voltage dropping.not sure though if it cuts off the supply before under voltage


The board stops firing when the cell reaches 3.1v

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Guys, the round Arctic Dolphin bottles fit perfectly without having to modify anything.



@BumbleBee aka Buzz Guy can you give me some instructions? I'm not getting it right... do you remove the plastic goodie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (16/2/18)

ooooh I have the same bottle!!! gonna try it this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @BumbleBee aka Buzz Guy can you give me some instructions? I'm not getting it right... do you remove the plastic goodie?
> View attachment 122525
> View attachment 122526


First, pack the dremel back in its box. Then, remove all the metal bits off the bottle, remove the silicone ring thingie on the inside of the mod, then insert the silicone plug that slides up and down on the mod's metal tube into the neck of the bottle. Sorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> First, pack the dremel back in its box. Then, remove all the metal bits off the bottle, remove the silicone ring thingie on the inside of the mod, then insert the silicone plug that slides up and down on the mod's metal tube into the neck of the bottle. Sorted.



Ahhhhhh! Boom! Metal piece off! Thanks a million Buzz Guy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The board stops firing when the cell reaches 3.1v


Then this mod is awsome.it fired all the way till I felt I needed to charge the cell.and I was running a 1.1ohm flat nichrome coil

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 122482


Dibs on that panel if you upgrade

Resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Dibs on that panel if you upgrade



I didn't know there was an upgrade?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

What's the reason for changing the bottle if I may ask

Resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't know there was an upgrade?


Upgrade to other colour panel and don't want that one anymore

Resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Upgrade to other colour panel and don't want that one anymore
> 
> Resistance



Ahhhh... Unlikely... Love the Honeycomb yellow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh... Unlikely... Love the Honeycomb yellow!


Just joking uncle I'm considering my backup in that colour

Resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh... Unlikely... Love the Honeycomb yellow!



Just yesterday I made the statement that I only ever need to buy one more mod, being a full size Reo. But that Gold Honeycomb has me doubting my resolve.

Damn, that is a beauty!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Just yesterday I made the statement that I only ever need to buy one more mod, being a full size Reo. But that Gold Honeycomb has me doubting my resolve.
> 
> Damn, that is a beauty!
> 
> Regards


Resistance is futile.


Resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Resistance is futile.
> 
> 
> Resistance


I'm broke the rest of the month. Car service required "not in plan" spares. That was a kick in the groin...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Daniel said:


> It's got some protection in the board but I wouldn't call it a regulated mod
> 
> what's "squanking" , getting spanked while squonking ?


http://squanktank.tripod.com/bio.html

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Raindance said:


> I'm broke the rest of the month. Car service required "not in plan" spares. That was a kick in the groin...
> 
> Regards


What type of car

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> What type of car
> 
> Resistance is futile


A small white one, Only joking

Jimny. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Raindance said:


> A small white one, Only joking
> 
> Jimny.
> 
> Regards


Under warranty

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Under warranty
> 
> Resistance is futile


Yip, brake shoes and pads, belts, shocks, tires etc are however "consumables" not covered by the service plan or warranty. Needed two belts replacing and a blown shock absorber on the left front wheel. Still need to get the shocks. They cost a fortune at the dealer. Ok, R500 per belt is not cheap either not to mention the labor and freaking VAT.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Yip, brake shoes and pads, belts, shocks, tires etc are however "consumables" not covered by the service plan or warranty. Needed two belts replacing and a blown shock absorber on the left front wheel. Still need to get the shocks. They cost a fortune at the dealer. Ok, R500 per belt is not cheap either not to mention the labor and freaking VAT.
> 
> Regards


I know a guy but he's in the southern suburbs.let me see if I can get his number have not seen him in ages but he still has a shop

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/2/18)

So after using the Tobinio RDA on the Luxotic box (I can't seem to get my WASP to stop spitting - issue for another day) I've had to rewick it every two days or so. I have a pre-built Demon Killer stapled Clapton coil and the wick is packed pretty tight. 

Is this normal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (20/2/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So after using the Tobinio RDA on the Luxotic box (I can't seem to get my WASP to stop spitting - issue for another day) I've had to rewick it every two days or so. I have a pre-built Demon Killer stapled Clapton coil and the wick is packed pretty tight.
> 
> Is this normal?



So many factors involved here : 

- What cotton ? CBV2 , normal Organic cotton ? 
- What juice ? Darker juices and those with sweetener tend to gunk up coils/wicks quicker 
- what wattage/ohms build ? I found lower wattages doesn't efficiently heat the coils enough to vaporize enough ejuice so also , gunks up coil quicker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/2/18)

Daniel said:


> So many factors involved here :
> 
> - What cotton ? CBV2 , normal Organic cotton ?
> - What juice ? Darker juices and those with sweetener tend to gunk up coils/wicks quicker
> - what wattage/ohms build ? I found lower wattages doesn't efficiently heat the coils enough to vaporize enough ejuice so also , gunks up coil quicker



- Cotton Bacon V2
- I thought it could be the juice too but regardless of juice (local/international/fruit/dessert) the end result is the same. 
- the coils are rated at 0.25 ohm and as it's a semi-regulated mod I don't know what it fires at (up to 100w). It defintiely doesnt feel like it's giving me 100w when using it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (27/2/18)

Loving my Luxotic! I can’t say I have much experience with squonkers as this one and the Coppervape are my first ones, but to me the Luxotic hits lekker! Got my DR SQ running on it, what a winning combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (28/2/18)

Looking to pull the trigger on one of these puppies but cannot find stock on the mod only, will be pairing it with the Bonza, no need for a kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (28/2/18)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Looking to pull the trigger on one of these puppies but cannot find stock on the mod only, will be pairing it with the Bonza, no need for a kit



Maybe send @BumbleBee a message to ask when he will have stock again, that’s where I got mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit (28/2/18)

What coil setup are you guys using on your luxotics? I have a parallel ss 24 g 6 wrapp in a deadrabbit sq and it feels abit weak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (28/2/18)

Bizkuit said:


> What coil setup are you guys using on your luxotics? I have a parallel ss 24 g 6 wrapp in a deadrabbit sq and it feels abit weak


24 guage will take some time to ramp, a lot of metal there. Try the same with 26 or better still 28 guage wire. Makes a huge difference.

Keep us posted.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (28/2/18)

Raindance said:


> 24 guage will take some time to ramp, a lot of metal there. Try the same with 26 or better still 28 guage wire. Makes a huge difference.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Regards


While I think about it, on 24 guage your ohms may be pretty low as well. What are your ohms on those coils?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (28/2/18)

Raindance said:


> While I think about it, on 24 guage your ohms may be pretty low as well. What are your ohms on those coils?
> 
> Regards


0.23 ohms, its 8 wraps not 6

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/2/18)

Bizkuit said:


> What coil setup are you guys using on your luxotics? I have a parallel ss 24 g 6 wrapp in a deadrabbit sq and it feels abit weak


I had a 3mm Ni80 6 wrap parallel in the SQ, really enjoyed that but I was having a hard time with wicking as this coil got pretty hot. I'm running a spaced 3mm 5 wrap twisted 24g Ni80 now, very happy with this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (28/2/18)

Bizkuit said:


> 0.23 ohms, its 8 wraps not 6


@BumbleBee's build has a higher resistance (Ni80) and less metal to heat. Besides, he is a mech pro, so I would (and am going to) try that build as well.

Also remember, your mech will drop of performance as the battery charge drops. A build that performs charming on a full bat will start lacking lustre at about 3.7 to 3.6 volts. Maybe sooner on big builds.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/2/18)

Guess the cricket fund is going to get a name change, Luxofund it is !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid (1/3/18)

really awesome looking mod and thinking of getting it sometime soon as my first start to squonking 
Does the mod have a usb port guys or do you charger the battery using external charger?
And can one set the watts on this or is it based purely on battery life?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (1/3/18)

Ruwaid said:


> really awesome looking mod and thinking of getting it sometime soon as my first start to squonking
> Does the mod have a usb port guys or do you charger the battery using external charger?
> And can one set the watts on this or is it based purely on battery life?



You'll need to charge the batteries via an external charger. The wattage is based on the ohms of your coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (1/3/18)

thank you @Carnival

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/3/18)

Raindance said:


> 24 guage will take some time to ramp, a lot of metal there. Try the same with 26 or better still 28 guage wire. Makes a huge difference.
> 
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Regards



This I must try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/3/18)

Resistance was low. Couldn't say no. 
Atty is really impressive.
Just stuck the Entheon ring on it because it's shiny.

Bottle swapped, no pipes were harmed during the making of this commercial.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (1/3/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Resistance was low. Couldn't say no.
> Atty is really impressive.
> Just stuck the Entheon ring on it because it's shiny.
> 
> ...


That a goon LP in disguise? Like the driptip!
What bottle you using?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/3/18)

Raindance said:


> That a goon LP in disguise? Like the driptip!
> What bottle you using?
> 
> Regards



That's an arctic dolphin bottle. Came with my anchor. And for some reason had no pipe in it. Like the stars aligned for it to go here.

Atty is the tobino or such that the mod shipped with. 
Liked it so put a shiny ring on it lol.

Saw the driptip on display in a shop and they said they don't sell it anymore. So they gave it to me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (1/3/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Resistance was low. Couldn't say no.
> Atty is really impressive.
> Just stuck the Entheon ring on it because it's shiny.
> 
> ...



That is one fine looking drip tip.  Goes very nicely with the Luxotic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/3/18)

Me and my little luxotic

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (1/3/18)

Me and my little luxotic






Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/3/18)

Again





Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir (1/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yoh that's nice hey. Where's the door from?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (1/3/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Yoh that's nice hey. Where's the door from?


I made it brother.origan pine reclaimed wood

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (3/3/18)

Resistance said:


> I made it brother.origan pine reclaimed wood
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Thanks to everyone that liked it and commented.planned to do a complete mod but never get the chance to finish it so I had to do something.

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoosain (5/3/18)

Loving mine and I love that it comes with a set of aliens reading 0.18ohms Vapes like a dream.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (5/3/18)

Im using 30Q what cells are you guys using.mine last about 3-6 hours depending on build and use

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (5/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Im using 30Q what cells are you guys using.mine last about 3-6 hours depending on build and use
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk



Either 25R or VTC4. Use that and two other devices in rotation. Battery is on about 3.8v when I get home after work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/3/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Either 25R or VTC4. Use that and two other devices in rotation. Battery is on about 3.8v when I get home after work



plan to get me some of those sonys' ,maybe a pair due to the phone bats lasting as long as it does, but i have not been able to.I want to have it checked before I purchase.these stores don't sell charged cells and they don't check it.you pay and your in your own so whether its a dud when you get home Its on the purchaser

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (6/3/18)

Resistance said:


> I made it brother.origan pine reclaimed wood
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Shutttt the front DOOR!! that looks the part bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (6/3/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Shutttt the front DOOR!! that looks the part bud!


Thanks man!


Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (6/3/18)

Anybody found an awesome build for the tobino yet ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (6/3/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Anybody found an awesome build for the tobino yet ?


twisted SS.5coils O/D 1mm.(any guage that ends up 1mm thick)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/3/18)

Resistance said:


> twisted SS.5coils O/D 1mm.(any guage that ends up 1mm thick)


sorry forgot to add on a 2/5-3mm Mandrill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/3/18)

Have been neglecting mine these last few days. I am going to try an Ni80 26g this week. The biggest problem I have with the clapton, stapled flapton, etc. is the ramp up. I am hoping this solves the issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/3/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Have been neglecting mine these last few days. I am going to try an Ni80 26g this week. The biggest problem I have with the clapton, stapled flapton, etc. is the ramp up. I am hoping this solves the issue.


Just pulse it twice before using.it activates the coil and stirs up the atoms

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/3/18)

Ol16 dual coil .25ohm with home made DL cap.
Had s dual coil .11 in for a week and just rebuilt it now

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/3/18)

My PIC fails to upload

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz (8/3/18)

Carnival said:


> Just when I thought I was done with RDAs.. I am getting this BF mod month end, because..
> 
> A) It's regulated
> B) It looks stunning (the metallic swirl colour)
> ...



Regulated? Just double check that....I dont think so. Its got some protection....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (8/3/18)

Trying it with 810 today. Pretty impressed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/18)

Vitblitz said:


> Regulated? Just double check that....I dont think so. Its got some protection....


Regulated non variable. And awsome

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/3/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Trying it with 810 today. Pretty impressed.
> View attachment 125202


Only saw your drip tip now... Killer Dude

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/3/18)

I thinks I need a wooden drip tip now 

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (13/3/18)

http://www.wismec.com/news/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

skola said:


> http://www.wismec.com/news/


Fancy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (13/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Fancy!


Indeed.. New accessories as well..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

skola said:


> Indeed.. New accessories as well..


That is amazing! About time manufacturers cottoned on to the fact that vapers love to accessorize! 

I want to get one of these just for all these options! Blacked out kit, purple bottle, purple tip. and that rippled base plate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/18)

My green one posted above may go up for sale soon.
bottle hack has been done, so it comes with a coilmaster gremlin bottle.
Anyone keen, let me know please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/3/18)

@BumbleBee look here pls

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/3/18)

I ordered one today. I hate them for now forcing me to buy accessories before I have even received the mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/3/18)

Hi all..
Can I make a general statement by saying this device hits like a Noisy Cricket II??

Really keen on purchasing this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (19/3/18)

Not even close think more along the lines of a singe cell mech

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (19/3/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi all..
> Can I make a general statement by saying this device hits like a Noisy Cricket II??
> 
> Really keen on purchasing this.



Wouldn't put it close to the Noisy , 9v vs 4.2V biiiig difference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I ordered one today. I hate them for now forcing me to buy accessories before I have even received the mod.



Where can one purchase said accessories?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/3/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Trying it with 810 today. Pretty impressed.
> View attachment 125202



For me, I really only started enjoying it with the 810 drip tip. That, along with the crafted coil makes all the difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Where can one purchase said accessories?


I saw said accessories on the Fasttech website. You could ask the vendors if anyone will be importing them on the "who has stock" thread .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Where can one purchase said accessories?


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wismec-luxotic-bf-mod.t48249/#post-654107

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/3/18)

Well someone asked this question a while ago...had to do a pitstop on my tobhino with my go to SS coil.then i added another...slightly better vape massively awesome taste.1.9ohm resistance





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (27/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Well someone asked this question a while ago...had to do a pitstop on my tobhino with my go to SS coil.then i added another...slightly better vape massively awesome taste.1.9ohm resistance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dual coil! Talk about "making a plan"! How does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/3/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Dual coil! Talk about "making a plan"! How does it vape?


Awesome bro.better more fuller vape and exceptional taste.and the coils are vertically stacked so top coil is just under the driptip assy.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/3/18)

Resistance said:


> Awesome bro.better more fuller vape and exceptional taste.and the coils are vertically stacked so top coil is just under the driptip assy.
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


The wraps were tight i spaced it a bit when adding the second coil

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khutso (4/4/18)

Daniel said:


> It's got some protection in the board but I wouldn't call it a regulated mod
> 
> what's "squanking" , getting spanked while squonking ?


Lmaooo

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/4/18)

Luxotic V2 twin batt dual modehttp://www.wismec.com/product/luxotic-nc/








Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/4/18)

Resistance said:


> Luxotic V2 twin batt dual modehttp://www.wismec.com/product/luxotic-nc/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn’t that the Luxotic NC? Not a sqonker but successor to the Noisy Cricket.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> Isn’t that the Luxotic NC? Not a sqonker but successor to the Noisy Cricket.



From what I've read, yes it is! It looks bloody great. 

I'm so glad that Wismec are still churning out such great stuff!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (13/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> Isn’t that the Luxotic NC? Not a sqonker but successor to the Noisy Cricket.


Yip dual cell, dual mode. 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/4/18)

Double or nothing





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (15/4/18)

What RDA are you guys using on your Luxotics.


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/4/18)

This is my regular setup.





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/5/18)

I love mine so much I just bought my wife a black one - as with everything in life (cars, key-rings, cellphones and covers, jackets, etc.) we have to have the same thing!

I love the crafted flat Clapton Boom Coil (2.5mm ID I have in mine, it's such great quality. I wish they'd had a distributor up in GP already. Can anyone recommend a coil (type, size, brand, vendor, etc.) for this bugger?

My LG Chocolate batteries are finally starting to die on me, what do I replace them with - considering all we'll be using them for are Luxotic BF Boxes?

Any help would be appreciated guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (29/5/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I love mine so much I just bought my wife a black one - as with everything in life (cars, key-rings, cellphones and covers, jackets, etc.) we have to have the same thing!
> 
> I love the crafted flat Clapton Boom Coil (2.5mm ID I have in mine, it's such great quality. I wish they'd had a distributor up in GP already. Can anyone recommend a coil (type, size, brand, vendor, etc.) for this bugger?
> 
> ...


He even bought his bra one........and that bra be me!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (29/5/18)

Daily carry for the past long time. Simple and easy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/6/18)

So I picked up and set up my wife's BF Box. She opted for the Honeycomb black - a piano black mod with a black honeycomb door and a gloss black RDA. My god it's beautiful! 

That said, my one (the brushed ally mod) has picked up some scuffs and light scratching over time and with use. Let's see how the painted black fairs. 

I have noticed something though, the new colours are almost a V2 version of the kit; 

1. The dripper cap is easier to pull off and put back on
2. The gate at the bottom of the mod (securing the bottle in place) is a much stronger magnet
3. They have finally used silicone bottle, instead of the horrible plastic units in the initial launch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (1/6/18)

post a pic of the two colours side by side when you can bud @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (3/6/18)

I kind of like the hard bottles @ace_d_house_cat any coil works well just find the resistance you like.
I've been using stainless with excellent results





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/6/18)

I also prefer the harder bottles @Resistance . Many people think that the bottle in the Luxotic is the same as the ones for the old Dripbox. The Luxotic bottle is 40mm X 18mm and the dripbox is 49mm X 18mm and is supplied with a useful cap. The ridges on the bottles are also in different places.

LUXOTIC BOTTLE


DRIPBOX BOTTLE

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (4/6/18)

Luxotic new colours






Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Carnival (4/6/18)

Resistance said:


> Luxotic new colours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That purple!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/6/18)

Samsung q30 and 25r.for me the q30 hits better and the 25r give a faster ramp up .
And one day when money isn't an issue I would want to get Sony vtc4 and 5 just to try


ace_d_house_cat said:


> I love mine so much I just bought my wife a black one - as with everything in life (cars, key-rings, cellphones and covers, jackets, etc.) we have to have the same thing!
> 
> I love the crafted flat Clapton Boom Coil (2.5mm ID I have in mine, it's such great quality. I wish they'd had a distributor up in GP already. Can anyone recommend a coil (type, size, brand, vendor, etc.) for this bugger?
> 
> ...



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mtoefy (17/6/18)

Thort id join the luxotic bf fam. Thanks too @ace_d_house_cat. Still trying to find the right build for this setup but love the way this mod feels in the hand.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (18/6/18)

Stainless is they way to go but that's my sentiments.feel free to experiment


Mtoefy said:


> Thort id join the luxotic bf fam. Thanks too @ace_d_house_cat. Still trying to find the right build for this setup but love the way this mod feels in the hand.
> 
> View attachment 135711
> View attachment 135712
> ...



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crazypora (22/6/18)

Running GR1 RDA on mine








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/6/18)

Mtoefy said:


> Thort id join the luxotic bf fam. Thanks too @ace_d_house_cat. Still trying to find the right build for this setup but love the way this mod feels in the hand.
> 
> View attachment 135711
> View attachment 135712
> ...



Wow! Glad you're enjoying it mate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (22/6/18)

Resistance said:


> Samsung q30 and 25r.for me the q30 hits better and the 25r give a faster ramp up .
> And one day when money isn't an issue I would want to get Sony vtc4 and 5 just to try
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Thanks for this. After trying many many batteries I've deduced two things: 

1. The SONY VTC4's seem to compliment the mod the best and hits the hardest. 
2. My LG Chocolates are dying a slow death  I laugh but it's sad because they're exactly one year old. 

I've always taken good care of my batteries - not overcharging them, allowing them to rest for an hour or so before use, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (23/6/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Thanks for this. After trying many many batteries I've deduced two things:
> 
> 1. The SONY VTC4's seem to compliment the mod the best and hits the hardest.
> 2. My LG Chocolates are dying a slow death  I laugh but it's sad because they're exactly one year old.
> ...


I would have thought as much,theres always next year 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/6/18)

Thats for me to get those sony's


Resistance said:


> I would have thought as much,theres always next year
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/6/18)

Double trouble





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jordache (23/6/18)

Hey guys 

Does anyone have the problem of a leaking mod? Juice seems to come out from the silver box... 

Any remedies ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordache (23/6/18)

Also. Everyone says it has safety features. What exactly are the safety features ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/6/18)

Jordache said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does anyone have the problem of a leaking mod? Juice seems to come out from the silver box...
> 
> Any remedies ?


Is that the modified bottle system you’re using there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordache (24/6/18)

Pixstar said:


> Is that the modified bottle system you’re using there?



No. I didn’t modify anything. The bottles were bought at a vape shop in dbn. Original wismec luxotic one’s. 

The leak occurs at the top right screw of the silver box. It then spreads to the interior.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/6/18)

Hi @Jordache . According to Squonk mods UK, "The Luxotic is an unregulated mod and works with direct voltage but has a small board offering some built-in protection such as 5 clicks, low battery cut off, short protection and power limiting".

I really like this mod. Mine doesn't leak. I prefer it over my other mech mods because of the added safety features.

Good luck with the leaking. I hope someone can help you.

Take a look at the disassembly video below... from around 17 mins 30s. It is hard to see how juice could come out of the top screw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (24/6/18)

Looks like u could have possibly over squonked or left the mod on its side hence juice came out of the air holes and trickled down. Remove your atty and chk if its wet around the 510 and the base of the atty...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/6/18)

Jordache said:


> No. I didn’t modify anything. The bottles were bought at a vape shop in dbn. Original wismec luxotic one’s.
> 
> The leak occurs at the top right screw of the silver box. It then spreads to the interior.


Then it shouldn't leak that way. Have you taken it back to the vendor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordache (24/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Jordache . According to Squonk mods UK, "The Luxotic is an unregulated mod and works with direct voltage but has a small board offering some built-in protection such as 5 clicks, low battery cut off, short protection and power limiting".
> 
> I really like this mod. Mine doesn't leak. I prefer it over my other mech mods because of the added safety features.
> 
> ...





Thank you for the response. This is my first unregulated mod and I love it to bits. The hit is amazing ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordache (24/6/18)

Mac75 said:


> Looks like u could have possibly over squonked or left the mod on its side hence juice came out of the air holes and trickled down. Remove your atty and chk if its wet around the 510 and the base of the atty...



Absolutely dry..No juice from the air holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jordache (24/6/18)

Pixstar said:


> Then it shouldn't leak that way. Have you taken it back to the vendor?



That’s a bit of a problem. Bought it from a vendor in jhb. I’m in dbn. Will monitor the situation. Thanks for the response though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jordache (24/6/18)

Looks like it’s a potential problem but not on all luxotics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/6/18)

Jordache said:


> Looks like it’s a potential problem but not on all luxotics.



Nice easy fix. Enjoy this great mod.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jordache (24/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Nice easy fix. Enjoy this great mod.


 
Thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/6/18)

Hi.
I would say the seal in your 510 is leaking but i wont know i have not seen it first hand.
Then what juice thickness are you using I notice the thicker the juice the harder you need to press and that sometimes the juice comes out under the atty.try a thinner juice first and see if its still leaking


Jordache said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does anyone have the problem of a leaking mod? Juice seems to come out from the silver box...
> 
> Any remedies ?



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/6/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Nice easy fix. Enjoy this great mod.


That thread locker he uses in the video where can I find that ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That thread locker he uses in the video where can I find that ??




He used Loctite thread locker which you can get at any motor parts shop such as Midas or Autozone. I don't know if it is toxic but it is chemical and heat resistant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (25/6/18)

I would rather use ptfe thread tape or dental floss. I have worked with thread locker before ,its potently pungent. then i would rather use stagg.its safe for household plumbing aswell and never sets hard.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (24/7/18)

Acompanied by wismec
 





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/7/18)

Had a Mtl streak today





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/7/18)

New luxotic squonker with interchangable circuitry
http://test.wismec.com/product/luxotic-mf-box/





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (24/7/18)

Resistance said:


> New luxotic squonker with interchangable circuitry
> http://test.wismec.com/product/luxotic-mf-box/
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty impressive little mod! Thanks for sharing.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (27/7/18)

Watsup guyzz...Check out my Review for the NEW Luxotic MF Box by Wismec... of a kind and versatile...it will take the market by storm!!!
Luxotic MF Box Review with Guillotine V2

Click on the link in Blue to view.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/7/18)

$ 92 at Wismec online store (special minus 20%) 
$ 50 from Fasttech on preorder.
Local price ???????????????

Who says the Chinese don't innovate ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (27/7/18)

Thanks bro


Martin Narainsamy said:


> Watsup guyzz...Check out my Review for the NEW Luxotic MF Box by Wismec... of a kind and versatile...it will take the market by storm!!!
> Luxotic MF Box Review with Guillotine V2
> 
> Click on the link in Blue to view.




Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/8/18)

So has anyone found a decent build for this as yet. The coils that come with it are awesome and ramp up quick but what to replace it when the coils is done? Something with a quick ramp up. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> So has anyone found a decent build for this as yet. The coils that come with it are awesome and ramp up quick but what to replace it when the coils is done? Something with a quick ramp up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



Speak to @akhalz  @Sash had extremely high praise for the build he got from him

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (4/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> So has anyone found a decent build for this as yet. The coils that come with it are awesome and ramp up quick but what to replace it when the coils is done? Something with a quick ramp up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


I'm using a 0.2 ohm Ni80 framed staple coil on the Tobhino RDA at the moment. It has the quick ramp up time you're looking for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/8/18)

Thanks bud. From where did you get it?


Humbolt said:


> I'm using a 0.2 ohm Ni80 framed staple coil on the Tobhino RDA at the moment. It has the quick ramp up time you're looking for.



Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (4/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Thanks bud. From where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


bought a roll of it from AliExpress, unfortunately. If you want, you can come get some of it. Their delivery times are absolutely ridiculous.
Edit: I see you're up in Gauteng. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash (4/8/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Speak to @akhalz  @Sash had extremely high praise for the build he got from him


Yep some tric


Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Speak to @akhalz  @Sash had extremely high praise for the build he got from him



Yep! Single Quad core alien! flavour for weeks! 
I had hated the tobhino because I generally dont invest time into fine tuning or finding the sweet spot in an atty. I like to plug and play and whatever is good in that scenario I tend to stick with. After getting these coils the amount of flavour I got from them was HIGHLY noticeable and I thought to myself..."OK! Can this be fine tuned to give even better flavour?" What I found is, adjusting the coil height to about 1mm above the top of the atty made it pump even more flavour! Im not going to say what I compared it to, in case anyone gets offended but for sure this thing was pumping flavour with those coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash (4/8/18)

Here is a reference 






And here is the height










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/8/18)

Sash said:


> Here is a reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the coils available or does he make them for you? 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (4/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Are the coils available or does he make them for you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



They are made to order but I believe vapetique has some in stock as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> So has anyone found a decent build for this as yet. The coils that come with it are awesome and ramp up quick but what to replace it when the coils is done? Something with a quick ramp up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



I've replaced the standard coils with these. They're nothing short of spectacular. 

I don't know when it's going to expire but 6 months later I'm still on the first coil. When it does expire, i'll replace it with the exact same, they're that good. 

https://www.boomcoils.co.za/product/fused-24/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I've replaced the standard coils with these. They're nothing short of spectacular.
> 
> I don't know when it's going to expire but 6 months later I'm still on the first coil. When it does expire, i'll replace it with the exact same, they're that good.
> 
> https://www.boomcoils.co.za/product/fused-24/



Thank you. I have ordered two sets. For some reason it refused to bill me for shipping, is shipping free?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Thank you. I have ordered two sets. For some reason it refused to bill me for shipping, is shipping free?



Shipping is free!? Going to get some more now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Shipping is free!? Going to get some more now



I don't know. I selected my address but it said R0 for shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I don't know. I selected my address but it said R0 for shipping.


Even me, to JHB! 

I'd got these as a freebie in a vape box I sampled. Best crafted coils I've come across to date.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (7/8/18)

Luxotic MF Box Kit From Wismec


Wow...Guys this is a Gamechanger for sure...The first DIY Box with RDA, What more can you ask For?
Maybe a combo Squonk and Conventional Mod in one? Including 2 chipboards?
Well this has it and so, so , so much more.!!!
Check it out for yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/8/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Luxotic MF Box Kit From Wismec
> 
> 
> Wow...Guys this is a Gamechanger for sure...The first DIY Box with RDA, What more can you ask For?
> ...




I don't think that the retail versions will come with two chips. I think this was specifically for reviewers so they could test out both versions of the device without sending two different mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (7/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I don't think that the retail versions will come with two chips. I think this was specifically for reviewers so they could test out both versions of the device without sending two different mods.


No..the retail version comes exactly how you see it...everything is included as far as I know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (7/8/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> No..the retail version comes exactly how you see it...everything is included as far as I know


It is A DIY Mod and is a first of its kind...Purpose is to have 1 mod performing all types of functions...
I have included a link on where you could pick it up in the vids description.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/8/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> It is A DIY Mod and is a first of its kind...Purpose is to have 1 mod performing all types of functions...
> I have included a link on where you could pick it up in the vids description.



I see Wismec now have it on their site. I like the innovation but think it is unnecessary as there is a bypass mode on the mod. Wonder how they will handle warranty claims.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (7/8/18)

I agree. although the DV chip hits harder, it is similar to Bypass mode.
I will ask Wismec about the warranty and get back to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (7/8/18)

Pity about the door that doesn't fit properly. All reviews i've seen have had the same issue. Hopefully "v2" will address that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (7/8/18)

I need one in my life

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash (7/8/18)

Cor said:


> I need one in my life


Hell yeah you do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (7/8/18)

Sash said:


> Hell yeah you do!


But these are like chicken teeth cant find one for sale seconhand anywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (7/8/18)

Cor said:


> But these are like chicken teeth cant find one for sale seconhand anywhere


Theres a reason for that too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (7/8/18)

Sash said:


> Theres a reason for that too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/8/18)

they are sold in options.you can buy the mod with or without chip and screen and so on.price depends on that.I saw one for sale somewhere for +500 without screen and +600 with screen so options are out there but budget dependent.
I have not seen the full package for sale yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (8/8/18)

Pixstar said:


> Pity about the door that doesn't fit properly. All reviews i've seen have had the same issue. Hopefully "v2" will address that.


That is true with the dual battery setup (2 x 18650)



Cor said:


> But these are like chicken teeth cant find one for sale seconhand anywhere


https://store.wismec.com/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (8/8/18)

Hey Guys... Just an update on the Luxotic MF Box.

The warranty covers the entire kit even though it is a DIY....although any damage or breaks to the chipboard will not be covered.
But if the chipset is faulty, then the warranty should stand been there is no negligent use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/8/18)

So my Luxotic won't turn off. It fires and works perfectly but 5 button presses doesn't turn it off. Worked fine yesterday but evidently not today.

Anyone experienced this before?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (15/8/18)

Anyone with advice, please help. My Luxsonic just all of a sudden started auto firing when I put a fresh battery in. What could cause that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shakez (15/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Anyone with advice, please help. My Luxsonic just all of a sudden started auto firing when I put a fresh battery in. What could cause that?


It may be that some liquid leaked onto the board of the device causing a malfunction. I had that happen to me on my smok alien mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/8/18)

no l,no liquid damage.the luxotic does that there's no moisture involved.
it goes away after a while.
I got two and want to replace the faulty one with a transistor.just haven't found one yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Anyone with advice, please help. My Luxsonic just all of a sudden started auto firing when I put a fresh battery in. What could cause that?



The exact same thing happened to me about a month ago. The Vape Guy ( @BumbleBee ) very kindly offered to replace it, but I opened it up and saw that there was no liquid inside the box covering the board. In any event, I kept it in a bag of rice for a week just in case. It has stopped auto firing but now the led flashes when I put the battery in (as Normal) but after a few seconds it comes on again but refuses to fire at all.

I really like the mod. @Resistance . Please let me know how you intend to fix yours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/8/18)

I like the mod too. I use it everyday and when the other one don't act up I use both.
If you have seen how they fit transistor/fet/mosfet in a mod.Thats what I intend to do but I'm not by the means right now.then the setup is like the gloom mosfet.
only thing is it wont switch off unless you get the same type of mosfet that can be clicked on and off

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Even me, to JHB!
> 
> I'd got these as a freebie in a vape box I sampled. Best crafted coils I've come across to date.


Holy hell dude. I popped in the Fused 26. Thought because it is reading at. 0.25 it might not hit hard enough. Was I wrong. Hits perfect and flavor is above average. Thank you for the suggestion. Going to order a few more sets. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jordache (18/8/18)

Cor said:


> But these are like chicken teeth cant find one for sale seconhand anywhere



Are you interested in the mod and rda. I’m looking to let one of mines go. PM if so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Holy hell dude. I popped in the Fused 26. Thought because it is reading at. 0.25 it might not hit hard enough. Was I wrong. Hits perfect and flavor is above average. Thank you for the suggestion. Going to order a few more sets.
> 
> Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version



And it's lasts forever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (21/8/18)

Since I bought my Wismec Luxonic I got rid of all my other devices, which I never should have done.

Bought the Luxonic end of April 2018 and it has been my daily vape.

Was very impressed with the little bugger, excelent on battery lifetime with the Sony VTC5 and not that thirsty on the juice and great flavour.

Now a few days ago as soon as I put a fresh battery in it just autofires.

Contacted the shop where i bought it via email, with no responce from them.

Call them and the Owner is not available.

Totally dissapointed in the shop and the device!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Since I bought my Wismec Luxonic I got rid of all my other devices, which I never should have done.
> 
> Bought the Luxonic end of April 2018 and it has been my daily vape.
> 
> ...



Name and shame them I say...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (23/8/18)

Shakez said:


> It may be that some liquid leaked onto the board of the device causing a malfunction. I had that happen to me on my smok alien mod


I have cleaned the board with electro clean which is alchohol based and dries up very quickly. Still does the same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (23/8/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Name and shame them I say...


Eventually got hold off them, but the device Wismec is a few days out of the waranty which is only 3 months, what a joke. will definately not buy one again.
Something that caught my eye is OhmBoy squonker...looking for some more info on it as it is a dual battery regulated squonker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (23/8/18)

@Norman Anderson.
insert a cell and let it run till it cuts out.Remove wick and use old coil is preferable.
sometimes it resets and sometimes it doesn't and you have to do it all over again.
repeat later if it doesn't work but keep an eye out while you doing it.
this worked for me and my mod works for a good while after

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (23/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Norman Anderson.
> insert a cell and let it run till it cuts out.Remove wick and use old coil is preferable.
> sometimes it resets and sometimes it doesn't and you have to do it all over again.
> repeat later if it doesn't work but keep an eye out while you doing it.
> this worked for me and my mod works for a good while after


Honestly, I don't want to sit and do that. I paid for a new device and took good care of it, not even a scratch on it, and it failed....

My Voopoo Drag Mod has by accident been dropped a few times, but it just keeps going without a problem.

The only thing is I prefer squonking and is now looking at the Ohm Boy Rage dual battery squonker, just trying to get some info and commetns to see what people say about it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/8/18)

Mine did that once. Left it to stand outside without a cover or battery overnight and it's never happened again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (23/8/18)

The other wismec my kids bought me has fallen so many times and nothing happend.It has fallen so hard that the cap on the atty even popped off and nothing was wrong,to this day it works fine.
however I can relate to what you saying.
although the other mod has bipolar I would still get me more

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (24/8/18)

on that note @Norman Anderson . do you have the version1 luxotic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (24/8/18)

Resistance said:


> on that note @Norman Anderson . do you have the version1 luxotic


Yes it is the version 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mtoefy (24/8/18)

Resistance said:


> @Norman Anderson.
> insert a cell and let it run till it cuts out.Remove wick and use old coil is preferable.
> sometimes it resets and sometimes it doesn't and you have to do it all over again.
> repeat later if it doesn't work but keep an eye out while you doing it.
> this worked for me and my mod works for a good while after



How long do u leave the battery in. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mtoefy (24/8/18)

Mtoefy said:


> How long do u leave the battery in.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or let me rather ask how long does it take to reset coz i left mine firing for like 5min and the mod is warm already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (25/8/18)

The shop where I purchased mine said because it is a few days out of the 3 month waranty their supplier does not want to replace it. That sure as hell gives Wismec a bad name. Never will I purchase a Wismec product and the one they don't want to help me with...well, I will use it for target practise

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> The shop where I purchased mine said because it is a few days out of the 3 month waranty their supplier does not want to replace it. That sure as hell gives Wismec a bad name. Never will I purchase a Wismec product and the one they don't want to help me with...well, I will use it for target practise


Check on FB in the IAVA group, there are guys that repair mods, maybe it’s worth your while. I understand your frustration, these aren’t supposed to be disposable items and should last a long time when looked after.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Norman Anderson (27/8/18)

Pixstar said:


> Check on FB in the IAVA group, there are guys that repair mods, maybe it’s worth your while. I understand your frustration, these aren’t supposed to be disposable items and should last a long time when looked after.


Thx, will have a look

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leezozo (27/8/18)

I was on the edge of buying the BF but got cold feet after reading the horror posts on this thread. Decided to go for the full Recurve 'kit'. I'm chuffed with the flavour, and I'm hoping it holds up better than the BF. Thanks @Norman Anderson & @Jordache for posting your experiences...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (27/8/18)

Leezozo said:


> I was on the edge of buying the BF but got cold feet after reading the horror posts on this thread. Decided to go for the full Recurve 'kit'. I'm chuffed with the flavour, and I'm hoping it holds up better than the BF. Thanks @Norman Anderson & @Jordache for posting your experiences...


From what I've seen & heard, and taking into account the quantity out there, it's a small percentage that have had issues.
The Recurve is nice but too large for me, I really enjoy the tiny size of the Luxotic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Leezozo (27/8/18)

Pixstar said:


> From what I've seen & heard, and taking into account the quantity out there, it's a small percentage that have had issues.
> The Recurve is nice but too large for me, I really enjoy the tiny size of the Luxotic.



I agree, the BF is a small, sexy little thing and a big reason why I wanted one especially the black honeycomb version . But knowing 'Murphy' I'll be part of that small percentage with issues. I held the Recurve at Vapecon and it fits perfectly in hand, much smaller than I anticipated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jordache (27/8/18)

Leezozo said:


> I was on the edge of buying the BF but got cold feet after reading the horror posts on this thread. Decided to go for the full Recurve 'kit'. I'm chuffed with the flavour, and I'm hoping it holds up better than the BF. Thanks @Norman Anderson & @Jordache for posting your experiences...


Hey bud. It’s a pity my post turned you away from a great mod. Even though I had issues , I still bought another 1 and resolved the issues on the first 1... I love this mod. I wouldn’t exchange it for any other. I’m considering a 3rd luxotic ‍‍

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Humbolt (28/8/18)

Jordache said:


> Hey bud. It’s a pity my post turned you away from a great mod. Even though I had issues , I still bought another 1 and resolved the issues on the first 1... I love this mod. I wouldn’t exchange it for any other. I’m considering a 3rd luxotic ‍‍


How did you resolve the issue?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (28/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> How did you resolve the issue?


Got the damaged Wismec back, gonna use it for target practice, at least I can still use the Tobhino Rda, but I will never support the vape shop where I bought it from ever again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jordache (28/8/18)

Humbolt said:


> How did you resolve the issue?



I opened the small box that contains the chipset. There’s a small screw(that’s where my mod was leaking) that’s on the valve that leads to the rda. I popped the screw out and used thread tape. Popped the screw back in. 0 leaks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jordache (28/8/18)

Note. The screw is quite small. Not the easiest screw to place back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (28/8/18)

Jordache said:


> I opened the small box that contains the chipset. There’s a small screw(that’s where my mod was leaking) that’s on the valve that leads to the rda. I popped the screw out and used thread tape. Popped the screw back in. 0 leaks.


Can you perhaps load a photo? Even if it leaks a bit, should still not autofire as soon as battery is inserted. Cleaned it properly and without adding juice attached the RDA and it still autofire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (28/8/18)

The end of the day I still think it is a shit device. Already ordered the OhmBoy. Should have it tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jordache (28/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Can you perhaps load a photo? Even if it leaks a bit, should still not autofire as soon as battery is inserted. Cleaned it properly and without adding juice attached the RDA and it still autofire



I will in due time bud/ I don’t have my torx screwdriver set . Is there juice on the steel box or where the battery sits ? Like excessive leakage?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jordache (28/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Can you perhaps load a photo? Even if it leaks a bit, should still not autofire as soon as battery is inserted. Cleaned it properly and without adding juice attached the RDA and it still autofire


I agree. Mines leaked a ton and I never had auto fire issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (29/8/18)

Jordache said:


> I will in due time bud/ I don’t have my torx screwdriver set . Is there juice on the steel box or where the battery sits ? Like excessive leakage?


Yes, on the outside of the box there is quite a lot of juice, had to clean it up every now and then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/8/18)

Mine has been opened and dried out for over a month and still autofires.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (30/8/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Mine has been opened and dried out for over a month and still autofires.


Honest opinion, shit device, only good for target practice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Honest opinion, shit device, only good for target practice


If you're going to chuck it, I'd gladly pay shipping if you would consider sending it to me? I love opening electronics and tinkering with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> Honest opinion, shit device, only good for target practice



I would be happy to purchase the Tobino from you if you decide not to use it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> If you're going to chuck it, I'd gladly pay shipping if you would consider sending it to me? I love opening electronics and tinkering with them.



Sorry but .... no way. I loved the Luxotic and live in hope that it will magically start to work again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Sorry but .... no way. I loved the Luxotic and live in hope that it will magically start to work again.
> 
> View attachment 143901


I was responding to @Norman Anderson who's going to use it as target practice.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> I was responding to @Norman Anderson who's going to use it as target practice.




Sorry ....Blind as a geriatric bat.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Sorry ....Blind as a geriatric bat.
> 
> View attachment 143906


All good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (30/8/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> If you're going to chuck it, I'd gladly pay shipping if you would consider sending it to me? I love opening electronics and tinkering with them.


I just need to shill then I'm going to open it myself to see whether I can have it sorted out by myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (30/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I would be happy to purchase the Tobino from you if you decide not to use it.


Sorry, Tobino is very nice on flavour, will still use it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/8/18)

Norman Anderson said:


> I just need to shill then I'm going to open it myself to see whether I can have it sorted out by myself


Perfect, Please keep us updated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (3/9/18)

Hi the following picture is by no way a luxotic mod but.....the silicone bottle is..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (29/12/18)

Dudes did anyone figure out how to remove the 510 on the luxotic yet?
I tried but it seems it wasn't hard enough, or maybe I was afraI'd of breaking it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (1/1/19)

Saw a smaller version of the Lux mod last week at a local vape shop. They sell only the mod. The kit with the tank looks bigger.

Anyone know/seen/had one of these mods ?

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/1/19)

Nope but vapehyper also just sell the mod, dont know if there is size difference
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...tic-df-200w-squonk-mod?variant=18140502589513

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Norman Anderson (2/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Dudes did anyone figure out how to remove the 510 on the luxotic yet?
> I tried but it seems it wasn't hard enough, or maybe I was afraI'd of breaking it


From the inside you must press hard to the outside, but first remove the wire that is soldered on to the 510. It sits tight, very tight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/19)

Norman Anderson said:


> From the inside you must press hard to the outside, but first remove the wire that is soldered on to the 510. It sits tight, very tight.


Thought as much with the pin that keeps it in place,but is it the whole thing that can be removed that way or just the bf tube?
Now I need to look for a buck converter that fits in that space aswell.thanks will see if I can remove it.
I like this damned thing so much I'm contemplating getting a third one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (2/1/19)

Norman Anderson said:


> From the inside you must press hard to the outside, but first remove the wire that is soldered on to the 510. It sits tight, very tight.


Have gotten thus far. The 510 tube is stubborn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/19)

Luxotic bf stripped.not sure to turn it into a mech or look for a transistor/ module that fits the small compartment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/1/19)

I traded my Limitless Arms Race for one... seriously considering buying another Luxotic. These little mods are brilliant!

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (8/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> I traded my Limitless Arms Race for one... seriously considering buying another Luxotic. These little mods are brilliant!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



Be sure to buy the newer ones.the first release mods burns out.and there's still a lot of stock.
I'm considering a newer mod myself even though I had two that crapped out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Be sure to buy the newer ones.the first release mods burns out.and there's still a lot of stock.
> I'm considering a newer mod myself even though I had two that crapped out.


You're talking about the ones that come with the new silicone bottle right? I'm actually looking at getting two. Lol

The copper one (which I think is v1? ) and the new blue version with the silicone bottle.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (9/1/19)

My first one.

Think in need the silver one with green door as well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

Here's mine. 







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> You're talking about the ones that come with the new silicone bottle right? I'm actually looking at getting two. Lol
> 
> The copper one (which I think is v1? ) and the new blue version with the silicone bottle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



The ones with silicone bottle is v2.
Many people had problems with v1 auto firing and failing.



JurgensSt said:


> View attachment 155367
> 
> 
> My first one.
> ...



I have seen a few people complain about this one too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

@JurgensSt - Or buy another black one and order a green door from FT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> @JurgensSt - Or buy another black one and order a green door from FT



You must also remember it's a hit and miss with these mods.not all of them suffer this failure. 
Unlucky for me I missed twice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> You must also remember it's a hit and miss with these mods.not all of them suffer this failure.
> Unlucky for me I missed twice.


Yip. So far I have been lucky with mine not having issues. (touch wood) 

Pity Vape Club doesn't have the bronze one, as their price is cheaper than FastTech for the kit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

Do you guys run single coil on your Luxotics and what type of coils and Ohm?

I think I'm building too high and get muted flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Do you guys run single coil on your Luxotics and what type of coils and Ohm?
> 
> I think I'm building too high and get muted flavour.


Single Coil. 
Framed Clapton
0.3ohm

Will post a pic just now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

I think I've found the problem.

I need to flush the system and clean my squonk bottle and rda.

Just tried the same rda on my Pulse 80W and got the same funny muted taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

I'm using a Wasp Nano with parallel 3x28g Ni80 at 0.24 Ohm and Sony VTC5a.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

Think it's time for a coil clean and new wick for me. 






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

Citadel with Ni80 flat wire @ 0.36 Ohm tastes much better, but I didn't squonk - just dripped because I want to clean the bottle and mod first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> Think it's time for a coil clean and new wick for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the Tobhino? 

I bought mine as mod only when they came out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> I think I've found the problem.
> 
> I need to flush the system and clean my squonk bottle and rda.
> 
> Just tried the same rda on my Pulse 80W and got the same funny muted taste.


If it's the same on the pulse, then I would suspect that the issue is with the build in the RDA. What wick are you using? Did it vape good previously?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/1/19)

After alternating between my WASP Nano and Tobino (weekly) - same build, cotton, etc. I've come up with the following; It's too easy to oversquonk it (tiny well) and when you do, you get spit-back for


CTRiaan said:


> Is that the Tobhino?
> 
> I bought mine as mod only when they came out.



I've taken my Tobino off and put my WASP Nano on it. It's slightly less practical (in terms of over-squonking) but it is quite a bit more flavoursome. 

I've tested them with the same, coil and wick and the WASP Nano wins. Cheaper too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Is that the Tobhino?
> 
> I bought mine as mod only when they came out.


It is the Tobhino. Awesome pairing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> After alternating between my WASP Nano and Tobino (weekly) - same build, cotton, etc. I've come up with the following; It's too easy to oversquonk it (tiny well) and when you do, you get spit-back for
> 
> 
> I've taken my Tobino off and put my WASP Nano on it. It's slightly less practical (in terms of over-squonking) but it is quite a bit more flavoursome.
> ...


I get more flavor out of my Tobhino  (but I am impatient when it comes to building so I tend to just build quick. With the Wasp I've found that if you take your time positioning and wicking everything perfectly, there's little that performs as good as it.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> If it's the same on the pulse, then I would suspect that the issue is with the build in the RDA. What wick are you using? Did it vape good previously?


I think it just needs a clean.

I've been using my Pulse 80W quite a bit lately and pulled the Luxotic off the shelf when I saw activity in this thread.

It's been sitting for a couple of weeks wicked and coiled, but the coil and wick looked fresh so I didn't change it before taking a vape on it.

In all honesty I think it might have one of those "scraped together" DIY juices in it from when I ran out of ingredients over a weekend.

I'll give it a clean and report back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marechal (9/1/19)

Brand new, tested 15 min, not for me, .....make an offer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> I get more flavor out of my Tobhino  (but I am impatient when it comes to building so I tend to just build quick. With the Wasp I've found that if you take your time positioning and wicking everything perfectly, there's little that performs as good as it.)



For sure. It's not really an issue for me because I don't know when last I've coiled my own coil, I now stick to pre-built crafter coils (Boom Coils in particular) and they last for six months to a year. Rewick every two weeks or so and carry on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

Marechal said:


> View attachment 155376
> 
> 
> Brand new, tested 15 min, not for me, .....make an offer


PM sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Do you guys run single coil on your Luxotics and what type of coils and Ohm?
> 
> I think I'm building too high and get muted flavour.


There's two notches on opposite side for you take the top cap off.that is to place your coil.I lift mine slightly on certain flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

Then I'm also trying something different.slanted coil single tail in juice well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> There's two notches on opposite side for you take the top cap off.that is to place your coil.I lift mine slightly on certain flavours


I bought mine without the Tobhino and kind of regret it now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

Marechal said:


> View attachment 155376
> 
> 
> Brand new, tested 15 min, not for me, .....make an offer


Seriously I would lowball you. It's mid January

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> PM sent


Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> I bought mine without the Tobhino and kind of regret it now.


Not that much of an issue it's still available so you can still get one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Not that much of an issue it's still available so you can still get one


Yes, R350 at Blck Vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Yes, R350 at Blck Vapour.


Get a second hand kit or post in classifieds wanted section.maybe someone is not using his

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/1/19)

Seeing as my silver (V1) Luxotic has given up, I have no use for the Tobino anymore. Will be prepared to let it go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Seeing as my silver (V1) Luxotic has given up, I have no use for the Tobino anymore. Will be prepared to let it go.


Thanks, but I have to decide between the Tobhino and a Venna clone and might rather go with the latter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Seeing as my silver (V1) Luxotic has given up, I have no use for the Tobino anymore. Will be prepared to let it go.


What would you want for the kit?
Thinking of keeping some spares for projects

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Good luck!


Deal done. Or I should say "steal" of a deal done. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> What would you want for the kit?
> Thinking of keeping some spares for projects





Resistance said:


> What would you want for the kit?
> Thinking of keeping some spares for projects



PM sent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> Deal done. Or I should say "steal" of a deal done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


You lucky baksteen you!!! Lofl

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CTRiaan (9/1/19)

CTRiaan said:


> I think it just needs a clean.
> 
> I've been using my Pulse 80W quite a bit lately and pulled the Luxotic off the shelf when I saw activity in this thread.
> 
> ...


Haha, I feel stupid now.

After cleaning, new coil and wick everything is good again in the land of Luxotic. 

It was my first squonker(I think April 2018) and will always be special to me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> You lucky baksteen you!!! Lofl


For the price I paid, Yip... Very lucky. 

Think I'll pass my Pulse 80w on to my wife and maybe sell my CREA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/1/19)

Thanks @Marechal

She is perfect! Solid forum member to do business with and the packaging was better than most vendor's





Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/2/19)

My Wismec Lux BF just started p***ing juice all over the mod  After cleaning up its doesn't stop firing

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/2/19)

JurgensSt said:


> My Wismec Lux BF just started p***ing juice all over the mod  After cleaning up its doesn't stop firing
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Clean it nicely and let it dry up for a couple of days... make sure to run something absorbant through the bottom squonk pin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (3/2/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Clean it nicely and let it dry up for a couple of days...


Can't open it, screws are stripped. Didn't buy it new. 

Will let it stand for a couple od days. 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (3/2/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Can't open it, screws are stripped. Didn't buy it new.
> 
> Will let it stand for a couple od days.
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Small flat screwdriver and firm pressure will work in most cases.

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/2/19)

Stripped screws maybe meen that this is not the first time this happened to the mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Raslin (5/2/19)

Hey folks, just bought my first new mod in 2 years. Replaced my dripboxes with a Luxotic MF.

Really liking the feel of the mod as well as the quality.

Only down side is that the kit did not come with the spare pcb.

Looking forward to making this my standard squonker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/2/19)

Raslin said:


> Hey folks, just bought my first new mod in 2 years. Replaced my dripboxes with a Luxotic MF.
> 
> Really liking the feel of the mod as well as the quality.
> 
> ...



It's obtainable as an optional extra as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (7/2/19)

Really, which vendor offers the spare pcb and also spare bottles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (7/2/19)

Luxotic appreciation day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/2/19)

Raslin said:


> Really, which vendor offers the spare pcb and also spare bottles?



I haven't found any local vendors as yet but you can get them on the Fasttech website.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (7/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I haven't found any local vendors as yet but you can get them on the Fasttech website.


I just ordered 2 spare bottles from FastTech 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (7/2/19)

Thanks guys, I will check out Fast Tech .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (10/2/19)

Resistance said:


> Small flat screwdriver and firm pressure will work in most cases.
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


Got the leak fixed 

Mod still auto firing 

Will cleaning the board with alcohol maybe work ?


Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/2/19)

Ch


JurgensSt said:


> Got the leak fixed
> 
> Mod still auto firing
> 
> ...



Check the IC next to the top red soldered lead. If it looks burnt then no.
If not it might still work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (12/2/19)

Old one on the right, new one on the left.

Check the difference






Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/2/19)

I don't have the new one.
On the old board, where the red wire is soldered to the PC board. There's an IC right next to it on the wire.that's the one that burnt in both my mods.
If yours does not look burnt it might still have hope.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/2/19)

They


JurgensSt said:


> Old one on the right, new one on the left.
> 
> Check the difference
> 
> ...


 They probably connected the negative straight to the 510 in the new one instead of the mod body like in the old version

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Old one on the right, new one on the left.
> 
> Check the difference
> 
> ...


@JurgensSt , just for interest sake, I have BIG tin of Q30, it waterproofs it juice proofs the board and is apparently safe for electronics. Still need to do one or more of my boards, especially the sxk bb ones to prevent these costly losses. You are welcome to use some if we meet up somewhere or a vape meet. Must just remember to pack it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (12/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @JurgensSt , just for interest sake, I have BIG tin of Q30, it waterproofs it juice proofs the board and is apparently safe for electronics. Still need to do one or more of my boards, especially the sxk bb ones to prevent these costly losses. You are welcome to use some if we meet up somewhere or a vape meet. Must just remember to pack it.


Thanks you Sir.

Will cleanup the black mods board tomorrow and then test if it still auto fires.

New mod going back tomorrow, it's leaking juice on the 5 10 connector 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/2/19)

What batteries are you guys using in your Luxotics? 

I think it's time to try something else - I use SONY VTC4s and whilst they hit hard they die extremely quickly. 

Anyone have any recommendations?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (13/2/19)

I'm using VTC 5's in mine

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/2/19)

I'm using Samsung Q30 but I always carry 3 fully loaded mods and 2 backup batteries...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/2/19)

@JurgensSt how are they? That was the logical battery to consider. 

@Grand Guru how are the Samsung 30Qs? I fear they might take too long to ramp up (considering the alien coil iIm using).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (13/2/19)

The 5A's have a continuous discharge rate of 25Amps, so it's better battery to use in Mech and unregulated mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> @JurgensSt how are they? That was the logical battery to consider.
> 
> @Grand Guru how are the Samsung 30Qs? I fear they might take too long to ramp up (considering the alien coil iIm using).


I haven’t had any issues with them. Decent battery life and I’d say “normal” ramp up time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> @JurgensSt how are they? That was the logical battery to consider.
> 
> @Grand Guru how are the Samsung 30Qs? I fear they might take too long to ramp up (considering the alien coil iIm using).


 
Depends in your build.
25R and 30Q is about the same chain vaping gives about 4+ hrs of use with the same build.
There's a Samsung 20(some thing)
With higher discharge rate than both 25r and 30 q.
Think it's also a 25mah rated cell

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/19)

Resistance said:


> Depends in your build.
> 25R and 30Q is about the same chain vaping gives about 4+ hrs of use with the same build.
> There's a Samsung 20(some thing)
> With higher discharge rate than both 25r and 30 q.
> Think it's also a 25mah rated cell


Samsung 20S
Here a the test results
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/t...g-18650-right-now-beats-hb6-and-vtc6a.864225/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (18/3/19)

Got given a box of vape goodies the other day and found this gem in the box 

Only thing missing is the bottom honeycomb cover

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/3/19)

XtaCy696 said:


> Got given a box of vape goodies the other day and found this gem in the box
> 
> Only thing missing is the bottom honeycomb cover


If you in the jhb area, I have a bottom cover and black door for you

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/3/19)

@XtaCy696 You can get the covers from Fasttech for $2.21 for two covers.






You will have to wait a while for delivery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (18/3/19)

@XtaCy696 where can one find this person handing out these boxes of goodies?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> If you in the jhb area, I have a bottom cover and black door for you
> 
> Send from the small screen



I'd like tho buy those from you if possible?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (18/3/19)

Have any of you seen the new luxotic? its on my want list ... for sure !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (18/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Have any of you seen the new luxotic? its on my want list ... for sure !!
> 
> View attachment 160992
> View attachment 160993



ooh that's so naaice, I want it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/3/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I'd like tho buy those from you if possible?


Pm me 

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (18/3/19)

Thanks for the offer on bottom cover but I am in CPT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (18/3/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @XtaCy696 You can get the covers from Fasttech for $2.21 for two covers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is all of festech's gear that is said as authentic actually authentic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (18/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @XtaCy696 where can one find this person handing out these boxes of goodies?


LOL, was on a freecycle facebook group in my area

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash (18/3/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Have any of you seen the new luxotic? its on my want list ... for sure !!
> 
> View attachment 160992
> View attachment 160993


Any idea when it's landing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (18/3/19)

http://www.wismec.com/product/wismec-luxotic-surface-with-kestrel/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (18/3/19)

XtaCy696 said:


> Is all of festech's gear that is said as authentic actually authentic?


Yes Fasttech are straight, they sell alot of clones but they are up front about it and have nothing to hide. If they say it's authentic it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/3/19)

CTRiaan said:


> http://www.wismec.com/product/wismec-luxotic-surface-with-kestrel/



I officially NEED one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/3/19)

Anyone up for a group buy ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (21/3/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Anyone up for a group buy ?


What would we be looking at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/11/19)

Anyone got the surface mod yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Anyone got the surface mod yet?


@Resistance ,I got one a while ago, little bombshell in the pack, small, light comfortable and about the only downside is a soft silicone squonk bottle as it has a feeder rod running full length through the bottle, but it’s going nowhere except my hand on a regular basis, can live with having to squonk and hold for longer to get the juice up there.


Since added an rdta onto it, more juice and more pleasure

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (10/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Resistance ,I got one a while ago, little bombshell in the pack, small, light comfortable and about the only downside is a soft silicone squonk bottle as it has a feeder rod running full length through the bottle, but it’s going nowhere except my hand on a regular basis, can live with having to squonk and hold for longer to get the juice up there.
> View attachment 182510
> 
> Since added an rdta onto it, more juice and more pleasure



That is a VV device isn't it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Resistance ,I got one a while ago, little bombshell in the pack, small, light comfortable and about the only downside is a soft silicone squonk bottle as it has a feeder rod running full length through the bottle, but it’s going nowhere except my hand on a regular basis, can live with having to squonk and hold for longer to get the juice up there.
> View attachment 182510
> 
> Since added an rdta onto it, more juice and more pleasure


It's a great looking mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/11/19)

Resistance said:


> That is a VV device isn't it?


VWattage, wil take photo to post tomorrow to show, maybe I must do a quick review on it as well, it’s a great little squonker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir (11/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Resistance ,I got one a while ago, little bombshell in the pack, small, light comfortable and about the only downside is a soft silicone squonk bottle as it has a feeder rod running full length through the bottle, but it’s going nowhere except my hand on a regular basis, can live with having to squonk and hold for longer to get the juice up there.
> View attachment 182510
> 
> Since added an rdta onto it, more juice and more pleasure



I wonder if the bottle hack will work on this device like it did on the non VW original luxotics. 
If a standard coilmaster bottle will fit, then it's game on.


----------



## Room Fogger (11/11/19)

@Resistance @M.Adhir ,Some photos of how it looks and works and the bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Resistance @M.Adhir ,Some photos of how it looks and works and the bottle.
> View attachment 182534
> 
> View attachment 182533


Thanks. Looks hackable.
I did my standard luxotic and it works so much better with the rod removed and a normal bottle in it.

I'll consider getting one now - i think also the local pricepoint (most stores that brought this mod in were over R1100) has put people off from buying it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sash (11/11/19)

I hope the VW solves this for me. I love the mod and have a few of them (about 8 I think ) but stopped using because I got tired of vaping what was left in the battery - If I am making any sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/19)

They’re on special at Vape King for R650.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/11/19)

Grand Guru said:


> They’re on special at Vape King for R650.


so tempted. resistance is low.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/19)

I'm skipping this one. Not fond of the panel colours. The original BF is much more classy! But that is a subjective thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/11/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm skipping this one. Not fond of the panel colours. The original BF is much more classy! But that is a subjective thing.


Yeah. If i buy this thing im gonna end up black dipping or wrapping the door so its plain and simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (11/11/19)

Sash said:


> I hope the VW solves this for me. I love the mod and have a few of them (about 8 I think ) but stopped using because I got tired of vaping what was left in the battery - If I am making any sense.


Dibs on one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/11/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm skipping this one. Not fond of the panel colours. The original BF is much more classy! But that is a subjective thing.


From looks perspective...it looks like the old panels will fit.


----------



## Resistance (11/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Resistance @M.Adhir ,Some photos of how it looks and works and the bottle.
> View attachment 182534
> 
> View attachment 182533



Thanks @Room Fogger . It looks like the old one with slight differences.
1.the chip
2.the door.
It looks like the old bottle and door will fit.


----------



## Grand Guru (11/11/19)

Resistance said:


> From looks perspective...it looks like the old panels will fit.


I don’t think so bud. The sizes are slightly different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (11/11/19)

Grand Guru said:


> I don’t think so bud. The sizes are slightly different.


 You might be right

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/11/19)

Resistance said:


> You might be right


It’s quite a bit smaller than the original bf Luxotic, so I dont think it will fit. Door design with the curve may also influence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> It’s quite a bit smaller than the original bf Luxotic, so I dont think it will fit. Door design with the curve may also influence.


Thanks for the replies.i have been watching this mod for a while seeing that I had two v1's that both failed.
I might treat myself from my wife, to one of this,this Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/11/19)

That Surface looks so good! I think it's going to e my Christmas present to myself.

On a Luxotic note - I've broken (don't ask how) my door (it still works but is irritating me). Does anyone have one or two that they might want to sell?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/11/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> That Surface looks so good! I think it's going to e my Christmas present to myself.
> 
> On a Luxotic note - I've broken (don't ask how) my door (it still works but is irritating me). Does anyone have one or two that they might want to sell?


How did you break it???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/11/19)

I am contemplating this as a rebuild.just haven't got a nice switch yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/11/19)

Resistance said:


> How did you break it???



The piece on the bottom left (around the bottle) corner has come off. I think it's a weak point in the door.


----------



## M.Adhir (14/11/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> The piece on the bottom left (around the bottle) corner has come off. I think it's a weak point in the door.


Its most probably because the structure is so thin at that point.
That said, i've dropped my door more times than i'll ever admit to, even stood on it, and it hasnt broken yet.
Mod is in daily use- the missus has used it the past 3 months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

Ok guys. Salvaging a switch, wish me luck...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)




----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)




----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

Problem 1. Mosfet size
problem 2.available space
problem 3. Wire gauge.

it works.the space is just too small for the size of the mosfet not to mention the space the wires are taking up.
But it works and I will get past the current problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)

Or rather obstacles.


----------



## Resistance (14/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (15/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Thanks for the replies.i have been watching this mod for a while seeing that I had two v1's that both failed.
> I might treat myself from my wife, to one of this,this Christmas.


And that will still leave you a present you can get yourself from Santa, one from Rudolph, another from Mrs Clause and a few from the Elves of course!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/19)

Timwis said:


> And that will still leave you a present you can get yourself from Santa, one from Rudolph, another from Mrs Clause and a few from the Elves of course!


Of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (15/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Of course.


If you run out of Elves remember Rudolph has his mates, Prancer, Dancer and the rest of the crew! Could be a good Christmas. Oh yes and don't forget a box of chocolates for the wife!!!! else you could be wearing the vape gear and looking up how to detect poisons in my Christmas dinner on the Interweb!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/11/19)

Timwis said:


> If you run out of Elves remember Rudolph has his mates, Prancer, Dancer and the rest of the crew! Could be a good Christmas. Oh yes and don't forget a box of chocolates for the wife!!!! else you could be wearing the vape gear and looking up how to detect poisons in my Christmas dinner on the Interweb!!!!


For this year she will get new curtains.tires for the car etc.and the chocolate

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (15/11/19)

Resistance said:


> For this year she will get new curtains.tires for the car etc.and the chocolate


New curtains and tyres for the car, it's good to see romance isn't dead!! lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/19)

Timwis said:


> New curtains and tyres for the car, it's good to see romance isn't dead!! lol


She'll obviously have to drive me to the shop after we fit the tires.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (15/11/19)

Resistance said:


> She'll obviously have to drive me to the shop after we fit the tires.


"We fit the tyres" lol i am having visions of her waking up to see 4 tyres under the tree and a note saying " The Jack's in the Shed"!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/11/19)

Timwis said:


> "We fit the tyres" lol i am having visions of her waking up to see 4 tyres under the tree and a note saying " The Jack's in the Shed"!!!



Oh no...I still need a shed!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (15/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Oh no...I still need a shed!


Treat your wife to some wood for Christmas, she could build you one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Treat your wife to some wood for Christmas, she could build you one!


And put it under the Christmas tree...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I am contemplating this as a rebuild.just haven't got a nice switch yet



So I turned it into a mech.
@Puff the Magic Dragon @vicTor

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Both mods has seen better days,but I'm just going to improve on the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

